# Were to get a "Field Note pad"



## Blow (22 Dec 2007)

I am an aircadet and am looking for a place to purchase a "Field Note Pad" also called "Clipboard/Case"

The one i am looking at has the CADPAT design (Yes i have asked officers and they aproved the purchase of it) but cannot find any place that sells them for a resonable price or is close to me. I live in BC (835 Griffin squadron RCAC's)

Here a link to site where i have found one before. Any other ideas on what to use to take notes, cary small amounts of stuff around would be greatly apreciated!

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=16


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Dec 2007)

Blow said:
			
		

> Here a link to site where i have found one before. Any other ideas on what to use to take notes, cary small amounts of stuff around would be greatly apreciated!



http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=&webid=384429&affixedcode=WW


----------



## Blow (22 Dec 2007)

Not exactly what i meant. I would like a solid non-see through one that looks profesional and military. My CO and officers dislike civy binders and such... something like or exactly what i linked to is more what i am looking for... just cannot find it at a price lower then that or closer to me (CPGear is the only place i HAVE found it...)

Thanks a bunch thow!


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Dec 2007)

One day you too will also realize that functionality trumps spending extra cash on LCF.


----------



## Franko (22 Dec 2007)

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_skuset.asp?CatIds=5%2C6,14&name=CA%5FSK%5FNATIONAL+FOCUS+%2D+Aluminum+Side%2DHinged+Forms+Holder

That will do you for years. 

No LCF and is able to be engraved so it won't be stolen.

Regards


----------



## futuresoldier (23 Dec 2007)

Well, if you're a cadet, just get civvy binder. 3 years ago I used a cadpat fmp #2 from CP, but now I find that a civvy clipboard is alot more functional as it can hold 8.5x11 paper and documents unlike the FMP. 

EDIT: What RBD posted above is exactly what I use, only I got the 8.5x14" one for half the price at a surplus store.


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

The binder i posted a link to fits 8 1/2 by 11 paper... I don't know what all you mean that it dosen't... it says it right in the description.... or is that a mistake?


----------



## futuresoldier (23 Dec 2007)

Sorry, I didn't check the link but I knew it was from CP and cadpat... plus the title of your thread is for a "field note pad" so it sounded like you wanted an FMP. That cadpat binder from CP will cost you $30 plus shipping, when you could get a civvy version which looks professional and does the job for cheaper. 

Also, considering you are an AC you might not necessarily use it that often, so it might not be worth it to pay extra to have the shiny cadpat. There are people out there who enjoy permanently borrowing things like that.


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

futuresoldier said:
			
		

> There are people out there who enjoy permanently borrowing things like that.



Are you implying that i should ask supply?


And in responce to the "Your just an AC" I will need on eventually, so why not get it now as i am 15 and have no real NEED for money. When i am older and "require one" that 30 dollars could go towards gas, car...


----------



## JBoyd (23 Dec 2007)

Blow said:
			
		

> And in responce to the "Your just an AC" I will need on eventually, so why not get it now as i am 15 and have no real NEED for money. When i am older and "require one" that 30 dollars could go towards gas, car...



Or you know, you could put that $30 in a savings account, and gain interest on it, still have the money years later when you need the pad, buy it AND have made some more money (granted not a lot but still...)

...OH wait, thats right, Common Sense is dead.


----------



## futuresoldier (23 Dec 2007)

Blow said:
			
		

> Are you implying that i should ask supply?



No, I am saying that when you go on course, there are people who steal.

[quote author=Blow]
...now as i am 15 and have no real NEED for money. When i am older and "require one" that 30 dollars could go towards gas, car...
[/quote]
Save your money...?

I see that you are 15; have you started the accelerated training?


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

Yes i am level two (AKA: Year two but ive been in my squadron for about a month and a bit)\\

So yes i have but i have to completly go through year two... despite the anoying 13 year olds who are all LAC's and who act like they just got off momy's lap (No offence to any LAC's or 13 year olds...)

I do not steal, thank you very much futuresoldier... and i believe that is breaking the law...  


Yes mother, i shall add to my savings account that 30 dollars... or buy a nice "shiny" binder!  :-\


----------



## JBoyd (23 Dec 2007)

Blow said:
			
		

> I do not steal, thank you very much futuresoldier... and i believe that is breaking the law...



I always thought that people learned how to read by 15, futuresoldier was saying OTHER people will steal your stuff so don't waste money on an expensive peice of equipment when something cheaper will do the exact same job.


----------



## willy (23 Dec 2007)

Listen bud,

If it counts for anything, either with your CO or with you, I'll tell you what I take with me to OGps: a Mead 5 star binder that zips closed.  You can get it in black or olive green so that it's "military".

In the past, when I was young and stupid, I spent hard earned money on a junior general kit.  It was a dumb thing to do.  It cost twice as much as the Mead binder and it didn't do anything more/better.  In fact it was less robustly constructed than my Mead binder, had less space for pens and stuff, and had the decided disadvantage of making me look like a bit of a dummy to everyone who saw me using it.

If you need a FMP cover, then fine, I can still justify that, they work ok in the field.  I still have one from my youthful kit loving days, although I've pretty much stopped using the issued FMP in favour of smaller/lighter pads of paper.

But if you're really considering buying the thing at the link you provided I'd urge you to reconsider, on the basis that the only thing it has going for it is that it's in CADPAT.  And ... who cares?


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

Thanks willy, Ill look around some more... i dont realy care, and yes... it is hard earned money.

On the "reading" difficulties... im sorry that i did not read it correctly. I will put more care and attention into it next time sir.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2007)

What about getting a Blueline hard cover book like A9 192 pages (9"1/4 x 7"1/4). All the Section Commanders and up use them in my unit.


----------



## medaid (25 Dec 2007)

Me likey Blueline hard cover notebooks, they're the cats meow. I take em to OGps, conferences, Rcting events you name it. All the panting and pawing at FMPs are well... panting and pawing. I have a JGK with hard cover laminate sleeve book. I ended up abandoning that, and went with 20 loose leaf page covers held together by zap straps. It rolls up nice and tight and fits pretty much anywhere. Write on it with a grease pencil or a permanent pen an you're all set!


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Dec 2007)

They are great for writing down points that you need to know, or notes from lectures.  

I my self find that most of the things I weight down are quick points or instructions; so I use one of the 5 for $1 'note' brand small note books; like these.


----------



## medaid (25 Dec 2007)

Yup those NOTE ones are life savers on courses  in fact, they issue them now


----------



## Blow (25 Dec 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys, this all REALLY helps!

Merry christmas to all!


----------

